# Jp2 Files?



## Antinaris (Feb 27, 2004)

What can I use to open .jp2 files (jpeg2000?). How can I convert a load of them into standard jpegs?
thanks


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

Take a look at this:

http://www.irfanview.com/

Its free, and supports .jp2 files.

As for the converting to jpeg, I don't use Irfanview, but many here do, so may be able to explain more

Regards

eddie


----------

